# I trained my Squirrel by whistle and ...... ^^



## James1207 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I want to share my clip about my squirrel training.  I trained him in near two months when he still be baby.

And now, he can come to me or play with me when he hears my whistle.


----------

